# Crush Lock wheels.



## N2Otorious

I have a question about Crush Lock wheels.

Do they hold up to trail riding? I have concerns of the metal dish bending under side load forces while in off camber situations, or turning at speed.

Anyone with experience?


----------



## jbadon

i have a set of highlifter crushloks on some 30in backs they have alot of roll at speeds but i recently put my old 589s wich are 27s and they handle alot better let me know if ur interested i can make u a good price if u want just pm me


----------



## N2Otorious

jbadon said:


> i have a set of highlifter crushloks on some 30in backs they have alot of roll at speeds but i recently put my old 589s wich are 27s and they handle alot better let me know if ur interested i can make u a good price if u want just pm me


I'm being offered some 29.5 Outlaws on Crush Locks, for my 28 backs on Black SS108s. 

I'm not sure if I want to do the trade, i was wanting the outlaws for flotation, and the Crush locks defeat the flotation effect.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7088


----------



## Polaris425

I think they are only good for racing. IMO. They dont look like they'd be worth a flip for anything that isnt a pit.


----------



## Bootlegger

The steal will NOT bend at all. I have aluminum ones I race with. They are not a wheel for trail riding...you can trail ride with them but they aren't intended for that. Just racing only.


----------



## N2Otorious

Thanks guys. That is the feedback I was looking for.


----------



## Eight

I wouldn't want them for trail riding. They like to roll and are really only good for racing.


----------



## N2Otorious

Eight said:


> I wouldn't want them for trail riding. They like to roll and are really only good for racing.


That seems to be the consensus.


----------



## ozenne789

Im New here does anyone have a set of 14in crushlok rims with a Honda bolt pattern for sale?


----------



## J2!

I have a set of 12" Rubberdown Crushlocks I might be willing to part with. They have 28" Silverbacks, all skinnies on them. Right now they have black plates and orange rings. You can also put air in these, where some you can't. They have all bolt patterns on them, they will fit any bike. PM me if you are interested..


----------



## muddup

So I've been researching the crush lock wheels for the mud races we have coming up in may up here and I'm curious if anyone has 4 for a 12' brute. I'll be running 30"backs on em'. Thanks.


----------

